# Wie funktioniert das mit dem Ovi Store?



## d1rtyd3vil14 (6. September 2010)

Hey 

 Wenn ich mir eine App herunterladen möchte, die im Ovi Store als Gratis gekennzeichnet ist, muss ich mir ja einen Link via SMS zukommen lassen. Sind diese SMS vom Ovi Store kostenlos oder mit irgendwelchen Abos verbunden??

lg


----------



## ShiZon (7. September 2010)

d1rtyd3vil14 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Wenn ich mir eine App herunterladen möchte, die im Ovi Store als Gratis gekennzeichnet ist, muss ich mir ja einen Link via SMS zukommen lassen. Sind diese SMS vom Ovi Store kostenlos oder mit irgendwelchen Abos verbunden??
> 
> lg



Via SMS? Von können ist da keine Rede, es gibt 2 Varianten einmal per SMS (kostenplichtig) oder per Datenkabel/Bluetooth-Stick. Wieso nutzt du denn kein Datenkabel oder zur Not Bluetooth-Stick, damit kostet dich das nutzen des Ovi-Stores nichts.

Welches Nokia hast du denn, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## iRaptor (7. September 2010)

Also bei mir ging das mit dem Ovi-Store (N82/x6) einfach mit draufklicken und es wurde dann per Wi-Fi oder per 3G runtergeladen. Von SMS war da nix.


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (7. September 2010)

iRaptor schrieb:


> Also bei mir ging das mit dem Ovi-Store (N82/x6) einfach mit draufklicken und es wurde dann per Wi-Fi oder per 3G runtergeladen. Von SMS war da nix.



hmm okay ..dann werd ich später nochmal gucken, denn irgendwie konnte ich nur die option "auf handy" anklicken, wo dann stand, ich muss meine handy nr. Angeben, damit sie mir einen downloadlink zur app zuschicken können.. 

lg


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. September 2010)

gehst du per pc oder handy in en ovi-shop wenn du mit dem pc gehst kannst dus nur per sms machen mit dem handy kannst es direkt downloaden und installieren.


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (7. September 2010)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> gehst du per pc oder handy in en ovi-shop wenn du mit dem pc gehst kannst dus nur per sms machen mit dem handy kannst es direkt downloaden und installieren.




soo ich habe es jetzt noch einmal übers handy und übern pc probiert .. beim pc kann ich es, wie du sagst, nur über eine sms schicken lassen und übers handy komm ich gar nicht rein, wiel mir der tolle store sagt, mein handy sei nicht kompatibel ( 5800xm ) 

ich habe mir die app jetzt wo anders besorgt, aber danke an alle für die antworten 


lg


----------

